# Who's gonna win Daytona tommorow?



## Grymir (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, as a KJV user, I would have to say....King Jimmy



Johnson that is! Any thoughts or Nascar fans out there in PB land?


----------



## Michael (Feb 16, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Well, as a KJV user, I would have to say....King Jimmy
> 
> 
> 
> Johnson that is! Any thoughts or Nascar fans out there in PB land?



Many here will be waiting till Monday to find out, my friend!


----------



## Grymir (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh, Oh, what  have I opened this time?


----------



## Sonoftheday (Feb 16, 2008)

I watched the Budweiser Shootout and the gatorade duel. Jr. is looking good this year but I dont think he can pull off the 500 as well. Johnson agravated me in the shootout when he called his car a brick then went on to get 3rd. 

I dont watch the big races because they are way too long, and most often happen on the Lord's Day.


----------



## Michael (Feb 16, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Oh, Oh, what  have I opened this time?



Well, it really would have been a  if you picked Gordon! 

I'm actually with you though...Johnson's the man.  However, I'll be waiting on the results.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 16, 2008)

This one: 

Westminster Confession of Faith 21.VII. As it is the law of nature, that, in general, a due proportion of time be set apart for the worship of God; so, in his Word, by a positive, moral, and perpetual commandment binding all men in all ages, he hath particularly appointed one day in seven, for a Sabbath, to be kept holy unto him:[34] which, from the beginning of the world to the resurrection of Christ, was the last day of the week,[35] and, from the resurrection of Christ, was changed into the first day of the week, which, in Scripture, is called the Lord's day,[36] and is to be continued to the end of the world, as the Christian Sabbath.[37]

34. Exod. 20:8-11; Isa. 56:2- 7
35. Gen. 2:2-3; I Cor. 16:1-2; Acts 20:7
36. Rev. 1:10
37. Matt. 5:17-18; Mark 2:27-28; Rom. 13:8-10; James 2:8-12

VIII. This Sabbath is then kept holy unto the Lord, when men, after a due preparing of their hearts, and ordering of their common affairs beforehand, do not only observe an holy rest, all the day, from their own works, words, and thoughts about their worldly employments and recreations,[38] but also are taken up, the whole time, in the public and private exercises of his worship, and in the duties of necessity and mercy.[39]

38. Exod. 16:23, 25-26, 29-30; 20:8; 31:15-17; Isa. 58:13-14; Neh. 13:15-22
39. Isa. 58:13-14; Luke 4:16; Matt. 12:1-13; Mark 3:1-5


----------



## Grymir (Feb 16, 2008)

We are not watching sports on the sabbath; we're practicing spiritual discernment to see whether they pray in the name of Jesus or not! 

Mega Ditto's on the Jeffy thing too!


----------



## twogunfighter (Feb 16, 2008)

I certainly hope to see Jeff Gordon win it but his Hendrick brethren and Tony Stewart will be tough to beat.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2008)

*N*on 
*A*thletic 
*S*port 
*C*entered 
*A*round 
*R*ednecks


----------



## Grymir (Feb 16, 2008)

Ye haw. Not anymore, the red-necks are gone and it's run by insurance pros now!! And T.V., and Cell Phones, and HARDWARE STORES!!!!! Lowes vs Home Dept.


----------



## biblicalthought (Feb 17, 2008)

Anytime the Rushville Rocket runs with a chip on his shoulder, he finishes well. Anytime little E has momentum (or is on a superspeedway), he finishes well. The 48 is hands-down the best team on the track with the best driver, he should finish well. The 24 is a threat on any given race day, he'll finish well too. Rounding out the top-five, I'll have to go with the edgy #2. Since he and Smoke got into it a couple weeks ago, I'm looking for him to come out with a top five too. Here's the picks:

1. Tony Stewart
2. Dale Earnhardt Jr.
3. Jimmy Johnson
4. Jeff Gordon
5. Kurt Busch

For #'s 6-43 - who knows...


----------



## Grymir (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice picks Biblicalthought!


----------



## Grymir (Feb 17, 2008)

Newman!!!!


----------



## Michael (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Grymir (Feb 17, 2008)

At least the Baptist prayed in the name of Jesus!!


----------

